# Rack for handgun storage



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I got tired of my handguns just laying on the shelf of my gunsafe .....figured there must be a better way.....ripped off someones idea from youtube + added some brazillian walnut to make it look nicer.

When I get it cleaned up (remove the spilled glue) I'll put it in the safe and put screws through the pine 2x6 into the panel in the top of the safe. You could also fasten it to the bottom of a lower shelf. This way all I have to do is reach strait in and grab which ever one suits my mood.:whistling:
Unfortunatly it won't accomodate my Ruger 22/45 (rods fit .380/9mm or bigger) ....just have to fill the other spots somehow
Youtube video I stole the idea from is here:


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Stick both hands in and come out blazing. 


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

*watch the tips 
i* did something like this and a tip came off with the gun once and was stuck in the barrel, 
glad i noticed it:001_huh: , i went with small rubber hose glued to a thick peg board hanger, i glued the rubber hose to the hanger protects the barrel and wont slip off. left some over hang to protect the very end so no need for the tip anymore.

*(remember most glue will let go at sometime or another,)*

works good for hanging the ones out that are not locked up

heat shrink for 22's due to small bore, might try heat shrink over the tips then they wont pull off


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

My pegs are heatshrinked with epoxied tips....Ill have try adding some smaller gauge rods for the lower calibers.....just afraid they will bend under the weight of the gun.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Use titanium for the smaller caliber.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Kenton said:


> Use titanium for the smaller caliber.


Got a source for a couple 1/8''x 4" titatium rods?


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice work I just use plate holders from Wal-Mart. They were like $5 and they are coated with a plastic type covering to protect plates and other dishes from scratches. 
They work well for pistols and revolvers.


----------

